# One Piece torna in Tv. Su Italia 2



## Fabry_cekko (19 Marzo 2014)

Qualche giorno fa Mediaset ha annunciato che il 7 Aprile 2014 alle 20:40 torneranno i nuovi episodi di One Piece. Si ricomincia dalla puntata numero 509.


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2014)

In Italia stan sempre indietro anni luce...


----------



## BB7 (20 Marzo 2014)

Lasciano su Italia Uno le robe vecchie di 20anni e mettono gli anime migliori su Italia 2 mah... poco male tanto io seguo solo il manga e i doppiaggi italiani non li sopporterei lo stesso


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Lasciano su Italia Uno le robe vecchie di 20anni e mettono gli anime migliori su Italia 2 mah... poco male tanto io seguo solo il manga e i *doppiaggi italiani non li sopporterei lo stesso*



Osceni come sempre...


----------



## iceman. (20 Marzo 2014)

Beh io i Simpsons e Dragon Ball li guarderei tutte le ore


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2014)

Mai piaciuto, cartone ripetitivissimo. Il manga non lo so, non mi piace leggere i fumetti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Lasciano su Italia Uno le robe vecchie di 20anni e mettono gli anime migliori su Italia 2 mah... poco male tanto io seguo solo il manga e *i doppiaggi italiani non li sopporterei lo stesso*



ma perchè...abbiamo i doppiatori migliori al mondo sia per i film che per l'anime

io cmq spero di riuscire a vederlo, seguivo il Manga 1 mese si e un mese no, ora però mi sono messo la sveglia al cell ogni giovedì sera che trovo il capitolo pronto...stessa cosa per l'anime il lunedì

peccato che lo trasmettono ogni 2 anni...invece di trasmettere episodi tutti i giorni possono metterli una volta a settimana come in Giappone


----------



## BB7 (20 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma perchè...abbiamo i doppiatori migliori al mondo sia per i film che per l'anime



Possono essere bravi quanto vuoi ma finché censurano 1 parola su 2 e stravolgono il senso di frasi intere non li sopporterò mai. 
Poi una volta si passa all'audio originale non si torna più indietro... tutt'altra storia


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma perchè...abbiamo i doppiatori migliori al mondo sia per i film che per l'anime



_Rubber_.Non aggiungo altro...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Possono essere bravi quanto vuoi ma finché censurano 1 parola su 2 e stravolgono il senso di frasi intere non li sopporterò mai.
> Poi una volta si passa all'audio originale non si torna più indietro... tutt'altra storia



quello è colpa delle traduzioni della Mediaset...ma i doppiatori sono bravi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> _Rubber_.Non aggiungo altro...



non è sempre colpa della Mediaset? Come Grande Blu...


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2014)

Abbiamo dei buoni/ottimi doppiatori in Italia, purtroppo è la Mediaset che fa veramente pena. Certo, l'originale è altra storia, ovvio. Solo con I Simpson forse a tratti siamo anche meglio, perchè lì si ha avuto l'originalità di rendere i personaggi più esilaranti di quelli che sono in realtà nelle versioni USA, vedi Winchester.


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2014)

Cioè questi su Italia 1 fanno repliche su repliche su repliche e poi le cose nuove le trasmettono su canali secondari (come fa la Rai d'altronde)? Poi si lamentano che l'audience cola a picco...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cioè questi su Italia 1 fanno repliche su repliche su repliche e poi le cose nuove le trasmettono su canali secondari (come fa la Rai d'altronde)? Poi si lamentano che l'audience cola a picco...



ma infatti sono dei salami...mo finisce Dragon Ball gt potrebbero metterlo benissimo a quell'ora...un orario comodissimo


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo dei buoni/ottimi doppiatori in Italia, purtroppo è la Mediaset che fa veramente pena. Certo, l'originale è altra storia, ovvio. Solo con I Simpson forse a tratti siamo anche meglio, perchè lì si ha avuto l'originalità di rendere i personaggi più esilaranti di quelli che sono in realtà nelle versioni USA, vedi Winchester.



Sì è vero, la cosa certa è che stravolgono tutto, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Albijol (22 Marzo 2014)

Dopo Marineford One Piece diventa una palla assurda


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dopo Marineford One Piece diventa una palla assurda



Una palla assurda no,però l'ultima saga ad avermi appassionato molto è stata quella di Impel Down (e Marinford,che aveva dalla sua il valore sentimentale).Il Nuovo Mondo,finora,è un po' sottotono.


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma infatti sono dei salami...mo finisce Dragon Ball gt potrebbero metterlo benissimo a quell'ora...un orario comodissimo



Macchè lo faranno ricominciare da capo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

One piece sono arrivato all'isola in fiamme e congelata(anime)... mammamia non finisce più sta serie..


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> One piece sono arrivato all'isola in fiamme e congelata(anime)... mammamia non finisce più sta serie..



Secondo Oda è circa a metà


----------



## juventino (23 Marzo 2014)

L'anime di One Piece, per quel che riguarda Fisher Island e Punk Hazard, è davvero troppo troppo lento. Io ormai seguo solo il manga giapponese (che in questo momento mi sta molto piacendo).


----------



## BB7 (23 Marzo 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'anime di One Piece, per quel che riguarda Fisher Island e Punk Hazard, è davvero troppo troppo lento. Io ormai seguo solo il manga giapponese (che in questo momento mi sta molto piacendo).



Idem


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Una palla assurda no,però l'ultima saga ad avermi appassionato molto è stata quella di Impel Down (e Marinford,che aveva dalla sua il valore sentimentale).Il Nuovo Mondo,finora,è un po' sottotono.



oddio Dressrosa è una saga stupenda e ancora non è finita...Oda è un Genio...c'è poco da dire

Punk Hazard non è maluccia, ma si sapeva che era una saga "secondaria" come Drum, Jaya, Water Saven


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Marzo 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'anime di One Piece, per quel che riguarda Fisher Island e Punk Hazard, è davvero troppo troppo lento. Io ormai seguo solo il manga giapponese (che in questo momento mi sta molto piacendo).



vero...l'Isola degli uomini pesce infatti non l'ho vista...spero di vederla e non annoiarmi in Italiano
ora ripeto che Dressrosa è una figata pure nell'anime
Oda deve farle durare meno ste saghe...c'è ancora tanta roba da far vedere (l'isola dei Giganti Erbaf, i Rivoluzionari di Dragon dove partono minimo 100 capitoli tra saghe secondarie e principale, il Governo Mondiale, l'isola di Wa dei samurai, Raftel Island ecc.ecc.) e sono già 4 anni che è finita la metà di One Piece


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> oddio Dressrosa è una saga stupenda e ancora non è finita...Oda è un Genio...c'è poco da dire
> 
> Punk Hazard non è maluccia, ma si sapeva che era una saga "secondaria" come Drum, Jaya, Water Saven



Si è vero,con Dressrosa la qualità sta tornando molto alta.


----------



## juventino (23 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vero...l'Isola degli uomini pesce infatti non l'ho vista...spero di vederla e non annoiarmi in Italiano
> ora ripeto che Dressrosa è una figata pure nell'anime
> Oda deve farle durare meno ste saghe...c'è ancora tanta roba da far vedere (l'isola dei Giganti Erbaf, i Rivoluzionari di Dragon dove partono minimo 100 capitoli tra saghe secondarie e principale, il Governo Mondiale, l'isola di Wa dei samurai, Raftel Island ecc.ecc.) e sono già 4 anni che è finita la metà di One Piece



Secondo me dopo Dressrosa prenderà il decollo. Non dimentichiamo che nella prima parte ci volle Alabasta per vedere una saga veramente seria.


----------

